

Chrome, Firefox 3.1b and IE8b3 speed tests - ii
http://lifehacker.com/5044668/beta-browser-speed-tests-which-is-fastest

======
andreyf
Bar charts whose variable axis doesn't start at 0? Whaa?

~~~
listic
Yeah, that's speculative. Also, plain 2D bar charts would be better.

------
ars
Missed one thing in memory usage: how far down does it go when you close the
tabs. Or if you close them, then reopen some new ones.

